# Comic starring a tiger, male, hunk



## beslon (Jun 22, 2008)

does ANYONE know of a LONG comic starring a tiger? white, orange, doesnt matter ; ) he is male, hunk (big guy!), straight, bi or gay, doesnt matter...


----------



## FurBoy223 (Jun 29, 2008)

I've read a book, is that close enough?


----------



## AntiHero (Jul 3, 2008)

http://www.webcomicsnation.com/graveyardgreg/carpediem/series.php

Not the star, but a main character.  Body builder, gay.  Comic revolves around a body builder giraffe and friends (a fat cheetah, a friggin gigantic panda, the tiger, and another giraffe mainly).  Pretty long, sparse updates nowadays.  Enjoy!


----------



## desiring_change (Jul 3, 2008)

There's a very famous Japanese comic (and also _anime_), _Tiger Mask_, set in the world of professional wrestling. The hero was just a human guy with a mask, but he'd almost never take it off so the artist tended to draw him like it was his actual head.


----------



## freder (Aug 12, 2008)

There was a comic from the late 1990's and early 2000's called Tellos and one of the main charecters was a tiger named Koj
http://members.tripod.com/dh_u/heroes_koj.html


----------



## bane233 (Aug 12, 2008)

Carpe Diem, is an asum one! http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Carpe_Diem


----------



## KingC582 (Nov 12, 2022)

I'm looking for a certain comic starring a Tiger, but I forgot the title. He's not very photogenic, but he takes some photos anyway at a shopping mall. An unknown character takes notice and starts sending him messages to take suggestive photos at said mall. He's reluctant, but complies. I'd like to read this comic again. Please help? Thanks.


----------



## tentiv (Nov 12, 2022)

KingC582 said:


> I'm looking for a certain comic starring a Tiger, but I forgot the title. He's not very photogenic, but he takes some photos anyway at a shopping mall. An unknown character takes notice and starts sending him messages to take suggestive photos at said mall. He's reluctant, but complies. I'd like to read this comic again. Please help? Thanks.


There Are No Hyenas in This Comic by Sefeiren


----------

